# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Mirno More - jedrenje za mlade s dijabetesom

## tangerina

Mirno More Marina Kaštela organizira besplatno jednotjedno jedrenje za mlade (14 do 18 godina) s dijabetesom, u sklopu velikog međunarodnog projekta Mirno More flota mira koji okuplja oko 1000 sudionika iz različitih zemalja Europe, a s ciljem učenja tolerancije i prevladavanja predrasuda. Više o projektu i prijavama ima tu: http://sport.marina-kastela.hr/mirno...rno-more-2015/

----------

